# Is the deluxe Dracula model still in the pipeline?



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

There seems to be a lack of info on it, and now that the standard version is available, I have a sneaking suspicion that we'll never see it.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I believe it is but it was going to be at least 4 months behind the original. Of course Frank forced my hand by adding that first run only mini-AFM with it. It does have a decent but brief build article in the little mini-mag by David Fischer. So I bought this one and am about 60% done with it and will buy the deluxe kit when it comes out.

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm still gonna wait. I don't need two Dracs.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> I'm still gonna wait. I don't need two Dracs.


I will get one even if it is just to part out. I want the deluxe kit to build OOTB but I figure the first kit has a cool base I can use with my Dark Shadows Barnabas Collins kit. I may be able to swap out some other parts with Collins, the Aurora Dracula, etc.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

might just be a marketing thing as well...if photos of the deluxe kit were out enforce.. a lot of folks would simply pass on the standered kit..kinda shooting themselves in the foot. I have bought the regular and will certainly buy the deluxe


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If people prefer the deluxe Dracula version,they could rebox the regular version with the victim in the deluxe box,of course.Still think that they should at least show pics of the deluxe version.Not doing so could bring negative feelings towards Moebius since the feeling they are hiding something from us,the modelers,prevents us of from making an informed choice.:drunk:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Moebius has stated a long time ago that they were releasing two versions. I bought this one and I will buy the deluxe as well. I dont see what possible need there can be with any controversy. Buy the kits if you like them, and dont buy them if you dont like them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its probably like Round 2 and the Batmobile... first they came out with the snap kit then a glue kit, now in a few months they have a deluxe glue kit coming out.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I like the regular kit, but I wish I could see a pic of the deluxe. I don't need two Draculas so I can't decide which way to go. If I knew what the deluxe was going to look like I could make an informed decision on whether to buy the basic now or wait. If I don't care for the deluxe I could get the kit now, if I wait I may lose interest as other things come out. It would be nice to make an informed purchase decision now rather than later. IMHO


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

djnick66 said:


> Its probably like Round 2 and the Batmobile... first they came out with the snap kit then a glue kit, now in a few months they have a deluxe glue kit coming out.


Round 2 said from the start there would be three batmobiles. Moebius said from the start there would be a deluxe with victim Dracula.

I will, as always buy all. I will build all someday.

Right now I have a snap and a glue Batmobile AND a Broadway Dracula on my bench. 

I took a few years off modeling - building, no buying. Now I am enjoying all we have coming from Monarch, Round 2 and Moebius. I will have at least 3 more kits on my bench in the works by the end of the year. I might even finish one!!

I am really looking forward to Dracula 2, Bride of Frankenstein AND finally building my Jupiter 2. I have room and so far have $$.

It is a great time to be in this hobby!!

Thanks Frank, Dave and all others at Moebius!! :thumbsup:

Mark Dean


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just finished the recently released stand alone kit and it was a great kit, pictures posted on another thread. The kit included a mini version of Amazing Figure Modeler with a brief but good build article by David Fisher. Frank said those would only be in the first run of the kit. Frank also said there would be another mini-mag dedicated to the deluxe kit in the new kit when it is released. I guess that kicked me into buying both kits which I don't usually do. If the deluxe kit is basically the same pose and base I may see if I can sell the basic kit that I just finished and keep only the new kit. I am certain it will be as the cost of tooling up for a totally unique kit would be prohibitive.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> If the deluxe kit is basically the same pose and base I may see if I can sell the basic kit that I just finished and keep only the new kit. I am certain it will be as the cost of tooling up for a totally unique kit would be prohibitive.
> 
> Bob K.


I assume the deluxe kit IS the same kit with a base extension (?) and second figure


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Maybe we'll find out next week at iHobby...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Anybody thought of modifying the Elvira figure to act as Drac's victim? I think that would be something special.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm probably in the minority here, but I prefer the stand-alone figure. At least that's my position right now. Others' take on the delux kit might spark my interest. 

I picked up Broadway Drac today from my favorite LHS, and I must say I'm really looking forward to plunging ahead with it. Very nicely done, and the mini-mag is certainly a welcome bonus!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You might be right mrmurph,but the not knowing factor is driving us batties.In order to make a final decision,we must first see both DRACS kit versions.No doubt it will be the same Drac figure in the same pose,plus the additional female figure and simple base extension.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Just saw the Deluxe Dracula on pre-order at Cult. States delivery is late 2011.

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Deluxe...rom-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_1492.html

James


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

I spoke with Dave Metzner about the deluxe Dracula at iHobby. He told me to expect it in 2012, second quarter to mid year. He had no specific date.

Bill Harrison


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Well the standard kit comes with an extra part for the cape, so we can expect some small changes there, and the base has that small add on, you never know we may see that column


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What a long delay for a fairly simple add on section to an already existing kit.I would have expected a two to three months delay at most before the issuing of the deluxe version.Would this be a bold attempt from Moebius to make us buy both versions.It would be a shrewd tactic,but quite efficient I must say.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> What a long delay for a fairly simple add on section to an already existing kit.I would have expected a two to three months delay at most before the issuing of the deluxe version.Would this be a bold attempt from Moebius to make us buy both versions.It would be a shrewd tactic,but quite efficient I must say.



'and the band played on...' :wave:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

... it IS a business after all.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Fairly simple add on section"!?!? It's a whole second figure kit!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Really,a whole new kit.Any drawings of this whole new Dracula kit.This would change everything.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't know if it's a whole new Dracula, I mean the _victim _is a whole new second figure. That's a bit more than a simple add-on.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Its supposed to have a "pillar" too. At least that is what I remember.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I think I remember someone mentioning ( Steve Iverson perhaps? ) that Dracula's cape and arms would be different in order to allow him to "hold" his victim. 

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Yes. It was Steve Iverson. Steve responded to _this comment_ I posted on another forum back on 11/19/10:
* 




The Batman of Gotham wrote: The only thing I have 'heard' - not officially - is that there will be a different cape than the one pictured, and Dracula will be 'holding' a female. Now, whether that means carrying a female or simply embracing a female I don't exactly know. Supposedly there will be a Pillar in the deluxe kit that won't come in the regular kit, also.

















- GJS

Click to expand...

 



Steve CultTVman Iverson wrote: 

The Batman of Gotham wrote: The only thing I have 'heard' - not officially - is that there will be a different cape than the one pictured, and Dracula will be 'holding' a female.​I bet you hear that from me. Different arms too.

Steve

Click to expand...

 ​*

​


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Oh yeah... here's a reminder...


*



Tom Parker informs us:

thanks to the talents of Paul Bodensiek from ParaGrafix and Lou Dalmaso from Aztek Dummy there will be an etched brass medallion with an adhesive backed vinyl ribbon to hang it from in time for the release of the kit this summer. This will allow modelers to EASILY convert the kit costume (1927 Broadway version) to the 1931 Universal film version.​

Click to expand...

**









*​ 
- GJS


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Gary. I have everything in stock, but I will need to create an instruction sheet before taking orders. I have also decided to include the nameplate from my Aurora Dracula replacement set. Also, there will be a decal with creases and folds to apply over the vinyl ribbon sticker for (HOPEFULLY) added realism.:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool... gotta get the medallion! Finally found the Dracula kit today on clearance. Can't beat it for $20... its very nice. Oddly you don't get the bat shown on the box build up photo.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Dang! On Clearance already!!??!! The kit just came out! You lucked out - it's a steal for $20.00!

I'm holding out for the deluxe ( and I'll definitely be on board for the medallion ).

- GJS


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Phibes said:


> I spoke with Dave Metzner about the deluxe Dracula at iHobby. He told me to expect it in 2012, second quarter to mid year. He had no specific date.
> 
> Bill Harrison


Just by the fact that we've actually seen photos of the Bride and Creature sculpts, I'm guessing these are further down the pipeline the the Drac Delux and we'll see these released first.
Ok by me


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Batman said:


> Dang! On Clearance already!!??!! The kit just came out! You lucked out - it's a steal for $20.00!
> 
> I'm holding out for the deluxe ( and I'll definitely be on board for the medallion ).
> 
> - GJS


I was surprised but my LHS is not stocking these kits any more. Got a Captain America too for half price.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Any chances we might see those photos as well very soon.If the differences are so great,I guess that it becomes alluring to buy both kits since they could represent two entirely different scenes,except for the backdrop,so to speak.But until we see photos of the actual sculpt or at least drawings,it still remains a wait and see attitude from the modeler.


----------

